# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  ليس حمقا منك إذا خدعك لئيم

## ماهر أبو حمزة

ليس حمقًا منك (إذا) خدعك لئيم؛ فأنت لا تعرف صفات اللؤم التي فيه، والتي خدعك بها حتّى تتجنّبها.
وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: {المؤمن غِرٌّ كريم، والفاجر خِبٌّ لئيم}.
الغِرُّ: الذي لا باطن له يخالف ظاهره، والخِبُّ عكسه.
وصدق الشاعر:
إنّ الكريم إذا تشاء خدعتَهُ ... وترى اللئيم مجرِّبًا لا يخدعُ

ماهر أبو حمزة

----------


## أبو أريج الهلالي

*ومعامل الله عز وجل وجاعله مقصوده في كل ما يأتي أو يذر لا يشغله لؤم اللئيم ولا خداع المخادع، إنما شغله في صحة المعاملة وخلوص القصد من المحبطات..
أعاذنا الله وإياكم من الغواية
شكر الله لكم أخي ..*

----------


## ماهر أبو حمزة

> *ومعامل الله عز وجل وجاعله مقصوده في كل ما يأتي أو يذر لا يشغله لؤم اللئيم ولا خداع المخادع، إنما شغله في صحة المعاملة وخلوص القصد من المحبطات..
> أعاذنا الله وإياكم من الغواية
> شكر الله لكم أخي ..*


بوركت أبا أريج.

----------


## أبو أسامة الكلحي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ونفع بك

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ: " رَأَى عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَجُلًا يَسْرِقُ، فَقَالَ لَهُ: أَسَرَقْتَ؟ قَالَ: كَلَّا وَاللَّهِ الَّذِي لاَ إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ، فَقَالَ عِيسَى: آمَنْتُ بِاللَّهِ، وَكَذَّبْتُ عَيْنِي " متفق عليه

قال الحافظ في الفتح:
قوله : ( وكذبت عيني ) بالتشديد على التثنية ، ولبعضهم بالإفراد ، وفي رواية المستملي " كذبت " بالتخفيف وفتح الموحدة و " عيني " بالإفراد في محل رفع ، وقع في رواية مسلم " وكذبت نفسي " وفي رواية ابن طهمان " وكذبت بصري " قال ابن التين : قال عيسى ذلك على المبالغة في تصديق الحالف . وأما قوله " وكذبت عيني " فلم يرد حقيقة التكذيب ، وإنما أراد كذبت عيني في غير هذا ، قاله ابن الجوزي ، وفيه بعد . وقيل : إنه أراد بالتصديق والتكذيب ظاهر الحكم لا باطن الأمر وإلا فالمشاهدة أعلى اليقين فكيف  يكذب عينه ويصدق قول المدعي ويحتمل أن يكون رآه مد يده إلى الشيء فظن أنه تناوله ، فلما حلف له رجع عن ظنه . وقال القرطبي : ظاهر قول عيسى للرجل " سرقت " أنه خبر جازم عما فعل الرجل من السرقة لكونه رآه أخذ مالا من حرز في خفية . وقول الرجل كلا نفي لذلك ثم أكده باليمين ، وقول عيسى : آمنت بالله وكذبت عيني أي صدقت من حلف بالله وكذبت ما ظهر لي من كون الأخذ المذكور سرقة فإنه يحتمل أن يكون الرجل أخذ ما له فيه حق ، أو ما أذن له صاحبه في أخذه ، أو أخذه ليقلبه وينظر فيه ولم يقصد الغصب والاستيلاء . قال : ويحتمل أن يكون عيسى كان غير جازم بذلك ، وإنما أراد استفهامه بقوله سرقت وتكون أداة الاستفهام محذوفة وهو سائغ كثير انتهى . واحتمال الاستفهام بعيد مع جزمه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن عيسى رأى رجلا يسرق ، واحتمال كونه يحل له الأخذ بعيد أيضا بهذا الجزم بعينه ، والأول مأخوذ من كلام القاضي عياض ، وقد تعقبه ابن القيم في كتابه " إغاثة اللهفان " فقال : هذا تأويل متكلف ، والحق أن الله كان في قلبه أجل من أن يحلف به أحد كاذبا ، فدار الأمر بين تهمة الحالف وتهمة بصره فرد التهمة إلى بصره ، كما ظن آدم صدق إبليس لما حلف له أنه له ناصح . قلت : وليس بدون تأويل القاضي في التكلف ، والتشبيه غير مطابق والله أعلم . واستدل به على درء الحد بالشبهة ، وعلى منع القضاء بالعلم ، والراجح عند المالكية والحنابلة منعه مطلقا ، وعند الشافعية جوازه إلا في الحدود وهذه الصورة من ذلك ، وسيأتي بسطه في كتاب الأحكام إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## ماهر أبو حمزة

> عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ: " رَأَى عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَجُلًا يَسْرِقُ، فَقَالَ لَهُ: أَسَرَقْتَ؟ قَالَ: كَلَّا وَاللَّهِ الَّذِي لاَ إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ، فَقَالَ عِيسَى: آمَنْتُ بِاللَّهِ، وَكَذَّبْتُ عَيْنِي " متفق عليه
> 
> قال الحافظ في الفتح:
> قوله : ( وكذبت عيني ) بالتشديد على التثنية ، ولبعضهم بالإفراد ، وفي رواية المستملي " كذبت " بالتخفيف وفتح الموحدة و " عيني " بالإفراد في محل رفع ، وقع في رواية مسلم " وكذبت نفسي " وفي رواية ابن طهمان " وكذبت بصري " قال ابن التين : قال عيسى ذلك على المبالغة في تصديق الحالف . وأما قوله " وكذبت عيني " فلم يرد حقيقة التكذيب ، وإنما أراد كذبت عيني في غير هذا ، قاله ابن الجوزي ، وفيه بعد . وقيل : إنه أراد بالتصديق والتكذيب ظاهر الحكم لا باطن الأمر وإلا فالمشاهدة أعلى اليقين فكيف  يكذب عينه ويصدق قول المدعي ويحتمل أن يكون رآه مد يده إلى الشيء فظن أنه تناوله ، فلما حلف له رجع عن ظنه . وقال القرطبي :…  .


بارك الله فيك أخي ماجد.

----------


## ماهر أبو حمزة

> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ونفع بك


وفيك بارك أبا أسامة.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> قلت : وليس بدون تأويل القاضي في التكلف ، والتشبيه غير مطابق والله أعلم.


نفع الله بك أبا حمزة.

هل ترون إخواني التكلف في كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله، على ما ذكره ابن حجر؟!
لا أرى ذلك!!
تتمة:
 قال ابن القيم في بدائع الفوائد:
وفي الحديث معنى ثالث - ولعله أليق به - وهو أن المسيح عليه السلام لعظمة وقار الله في قلبه وجلاله ظن أن هذا الحالف بوحدانية الله تعالى صادقا عمله إيمانه بالله على  تصديقه، وجوَّز أن يكون بصره قد كذبه وأراه ما لم ير فقال: آمنت بالله وكذبت بصري. ولا ريب أن البصر يعرض له الغلط ورؤية بعض الأشياء بخلاف ما هي عليه ويخيل ما لا وجود له في الخارج، فإذا حكم عليه العقل تبين غلطه، والمسيح صلوات الله عليه وسلامه حكم إيمانه على بصره ونسب الغلط إليه، والله أعلم.

----------


## ماهر أبو حمزة

> نفع الله بك أبا حمزة.
> 
> هل ترون إخواني التكلف في كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله، على ما ذكره ابن حجر؟!
> لا أرى ذلك!!
> تتمة:
>  قال ابن القيم في بدائع الفوائد:
> وفي الحديث معنى ثالث - ولعله أليق به - وهو أن المسيح عليه السلام لعظمة وقار الله في قلبه وجلاله ظن أن هذا الحالف بوحدانية الله تعالى صادقا عمله إيمانه بالله على  تصديقه، وجوَّز أن يكون بصره قد كذبه وأراه ما لم ير فقال: آمنت بالله وكذبت بصري. ولا ريب أن البصر يعرض له الغلط ورؤية بعض الأشياء بخلاف ما هي عليه ويخيل ما لا وجود له في الخارج، فإذا حكم عليه العقل تبين غلطه، والمسيح صلوات الله عليه وسلامه حكم إيمانه على بصره ونسب الغلط إليه، والله أعلم.


بارك الله فيك أبا مالك، فائدة طيبة.
وربط ذكي منكم بين موضوع المشاركة الأصليّة ومشاركاتكم الطيّبة.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفيك بارك الله ونفع بك على فوائدك النافعة.

----------

